# FritzBox 7390 + Netzwerkkabel Fragen



## Painkiller (13. September 2010)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zur FritzBox 7390.

AVM - FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7390

Folgendes Problem:

Ich muss 4 Netzwerkkabel in den Keller ziehen. Entfernung ca. 20m.

Macht es hier Sinn eine FritzBox 7390 als Router zu nehmen? bzw. merke ich den Unterschied von 100 mbit/s zu 1000 mbit/s
DSL 50K ist vorhanden. 

Diesen Router hab ich im Moment:

AVM - FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7270


Das wäre schon mal das eine.

Gleichzeitig bin ich auf der Suche nach den passenden Kabeln. Hat jemand da eine Empfehlung? Am besten gleich mit passenden Shop. 


Schon mal Danke für die Hilfe! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## robbe (13. September 2010)

Für ne 50K Leitung sollte ein 100Mbit/s Router eigentlich ausreichen. 
Dafür brauchst du ganz normale Cat. 5e Kabel, in entsprechender Länge.

Falls du natürlich lieber nen Gbit/s Netzwerk haben willst, kannst du auch die FritzBox 7390 nehmen 
Dein Inet wird dadurch natürlich nicht schneller, aber deine PCs können untereinander schneller kommunizieren. 
Hierfür würd ich dir dann aber lieber zu Cat. 6 Kabel raten, bin mir nicht sicher, ob Cat. 5e Kabel bei dieser Entfernung 1Gbit/s mitmachen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2010)

Schon mal Danke für die Antwort! 

An die FritzBox 7390 dachte ich deshalb, weil ein Datenserver mit im Netzwerk ist. Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied bei den Cat.-Kabeln?


----------



## robbe (13. September 2010)

Der größte Unterschied ist die Abschirmung der Adern. Je besser die Abschirmung, desto höher die Datenrate. Wenn ein Datenserver im Netzwerk ist, wäre Gbit Geschwindigkeit sicher nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2010)

Gut... Damit wäre eine Frage schon mal geklärt. FritzBox wird die 7390.

Zu den Kabeln: Wenn ich richtig verstanden haben dann wären die Cat.6 besser!?

Oder gleich Cat.7?


----------



## robbe (13. September 2010)

Cat 7 ist völlig übertrieben, die sind für 10 Gbit/s Netzwerke und richtige Cat 7 Kabel haben auch keinen normalen LAN Stecker.

Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, Cat 5e ist bis zu einer Länge von 100m für Gbit zugelassen.
Wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst du trotzdem gleich Cat 6 nehmen.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2010)

Ok... Dann werden es wohl die Cat.6-Kabel werden. 

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## robbe (13. September 2010)

Voraussetzung für ein Gbit Netzwerk ist natürlich, das die Netzwerkanschlüsse der PCs Gbit fähig sind. Aber ich denk mal das sind sie, ist heute eigentlich standard.


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2010)

Jep, das sind sie alle. In der Richtung bin ich auf nummer sicher gegangen.


----------

